# Hi Yall!!



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 6, 2005)

Pleasure to meet everyone and start posting here. I hope its fun and informative for all of us.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the wonderful world of posting on MT!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Agatanai, enjoy posting.  If you have any questions about how the board works, please ask!  TW


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 6, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MartialTalk.

 Take a look around, please be sure to read the rules, and if you have any questions please feel free to ask any staff member.

 Enjoy!


----------



## still learning (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.......Aloha


----------



## MJS (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2005)

agatanai atsilahu said:
			
		

> I hope its fun and informative for all of us.


It usually is..Welcome and Enjoy..


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 9, 2005)

On behalf of the moderator team, welcome to Martialtalk!


----------

